
Don’t Blame Flawed Silicon Valley for the Rot of Wall Street and Washington - jonas21
https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/14/dont-blame-flawed-silicon-valley-for-the-rot-of-wall-street-and-washington/
======
smt88
Who is this arguing against? I haven't seen anyone seriously blame SV for
these things, especially Wall Street.

SV has definitely caused new problems that exacerbate existing problems, but
no one thinks we were free of abuse or corruption before 1970...

